# Problem mit Rechtevergabe am Samba Server



## Timo Rickert (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe einen Samba Server mit Suse 9.0 und Samba 2.2.8 aufgesetzt. Hat soweit auch funktioniert...
Wenn ich aber jetzt mich mit einem Windows Client an den Server anmelde und das Passwort vom Client ändern möchte geht das nicht! Dann kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung "Benuzter oder Passwort nicht richtig" obwohl ich mich mit demselben Benutzername und Passwort gerade angemeldet habe !

Kann mir da jemand helfen 

Gruß Timo


----------



## CodAv (31. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Proplem mit Rechtevergabe am Samba Server*

Ich verstehe nicht exakt, was du meinst.
 Also: Du greifst von einem Windows-System aus auf die Linux-Box zu. Dann änderst Du das Passwort Deines Windows-Rechners, und kommst danach nicht mehr per Samba-Share auf die Linux-Box, korrekt?

 In diesem Falle ist klar, was Sache ist. Windows übermittelt einem anderen System immer Deinen aktuellen Benutzernamen und Dein aktuelles Passwort. Änderst Du es auf dem Windows-PC, aber nicht auf dem Linux-System, kannst Du nicht mehr auf den Samba-Server zugreifen, da dieser eigene Passwörter verwaltet.
 Am simpelsten ist es dann, Dich kurz auf dem Linux-Rechner einzuloggen, und als root den Befehl "smbpasswd deinusername" eingibst. Das Programm fragt Dich dann nach einem neuen Passwort, dort gibst Du einfach Dein neues Windows-Passwort ein, und alles sollte wieder klappen!


----------



## Timo Rickert (3. November 2004)

*Re: Proplem mit Rechtevergabe am Samba Server*

Hallo !

Nein mein Problem ist eingentlich, das ich wenn ich einen neuen benutzer unter Linux anlege kein Passwort vergeben will. Das soll das der Benutzer am besten selben vergeben wenn er sich mit seinem Windows-Client anmeldet!

Gruß Timo


----------

